# Installig USR Courier Everything modem



## kamilchik (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi all,
Pls advise how to install modem(COM port).I am new to Linux, wanting to learn Free BSD.
Or is it seen by system without installing drivers of modem/any hardware?
Thanx in advace,
Kamil


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2009)

First off linux is not freebsd or vise versa...

As for your modem, that depends. If it's a 'real' (internal) modem just sticking it in will probably detect the serial port. Other internal modems (so-called winmodems) need a driver as there's no 'intelligent' logic on them, the driver needs to take care of everything. You may have a hard time getting one of those to work.

If it's an external modem just connect it to a serial port, the ports are /dev/cuad0 for COM1, cuad1 for COM2, etc.

Looking at the US Robotics website it looks like yours is an 'intelligent' modem, so just getting the IRQ and IO addresses correct should be enough.


----------



## kamilchik (Apr 24, 2009)

Dear SirDice,
Thank you!
It is "inteligent" )). Can U pls advise any stuff to read about hardware installation/configuration on FBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 24, 2009)

There isn't much to read except the relevant driver man pages. It's usually just a matter of sticking the hardware in there and loading the correct driver. As for the serial driver, that's loaded by default.


----------



## varda (Apr 24, 2009)

Just plug your modem to onboard COM-port and then power on it. You modem will be accessible trough corresponded to COM-port device COM1=/dev/cuad0 or COM2=/dev/cuad1. Then you can use 'cu' utility for establishing connection to your modem, for example

```
cu -l cuad0 -s 115200
Connected
atz
OK
ati4
USRobotics Courier V.Everything Settings...

   B0  C1  E1  F1  M1  Q0  V1  X7
   BAUD=115200 PARITY=N  WORDLEN=8
   DIAL=PULSE  ON HOOK   TIMER

   &A3  &B1  &C1  &D2  &G0  &H1  &I0  &K1  &L0  &M4  &N0
   &P0  &R2  &S0  &T5  &U0  &X0  &Y1  %N6  #CID=0

   S00=000  S01=000  S02=043  S03=013  S04=010  S05=008  S06=002  S07=060
   S08=002  S09=006  S10=007  S11=070  S12=050  S13=000  S14=001  S15=000
   S16=000  S17=000  S18=000  S19=000  S20=000  S21=010  S22=017  S23=019
   S24=150  S25=005  S26=001  S27=000  S28=008  S29=020  S30=000  S31=000
   S32=009  S33=000  S34=000  S35=000  S36=000  S37=000  S38=000  S39=000
   S40=000  S41=000  S42=126  S43=200  S44=015  S45=000  S46=000  S47=000
   S48=000  S49=000  S50=000  S51=000  S52=000  S53=000  S54=064  S55=000
   S56=000  S57=000  S58=000  S59=000  S60=000  S61=000  S62=000  S63=000
   S64=000  S65=000  S66=000  S67=000  S68=000  S69=000  S70=000

   LAST DIALED #:

OK
~.
[EOT]
```
Do your modem configuration. Use ~. key-combination to leave and disconnect cu-terminal session with modem. See 'man cu' for usage of cu and to refer for commad-line parameters and keyboard control shortcuts.

Use corresponded /dev/cuadN devices in applicatiions to access your modem. Take a loook to handbook pages for future references: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/userppp.html


----------



## kamilchik (Apr 29, 2009)

tried to do :
cu -l cuad0 -s 115200

but only black background, no 
Connected
atz
OK
ati4
USRobotics Courier V.Everything Settings... and etc.

so as i see after establishing connection with modem with cu utility i have to configure ppp.conf, right?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2009)

kamilchik said:
			
		

> tried to do :
> cu -l cuad0 -s 115200
> 
> but only black background, no
> ...


You have to type the *at* commands. *ATZ* will reset the modem. *ATI4* will show some basic settings. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayes_command_set




> so as i see after establishing connection with modem with cu utility i have to configure ppp.conf, right?


If you want to use the modem for a dial up (internet) connection, yes.


----------

